# Utah: Potential tobacco tax increase in the Legislature



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

No action required at this time--be prepared

More...


----------



## Dylan Cerling (Dec 13, 2008)

Man, as if it isn't expensive enough already. . .


----------

